# Transcodage avec twonky server vers TV philips



## southpark (5 Septembre 2011)

Salut à tous ,

j'ai un souci avec le logiciels Twonky server , la majorité de ma bibliothéque iTunes est en format AAC incompatible avec la TV philips qui lit que le MP3 ! et dans la configuration du Twonky server dans paramêtrage avancé quand je clique sur transcodage la case MP3 et les autres sont griser :confuses: saviez vous si il y à moyen de débloquer la fonction cette fonction  :confuses: car j'ai pas envie de devoir convertir toute ma musique en MP3 

merci à vous


----------



## lolipale (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Vous ne pouvez pas cocher ces cases car il manque des encodeurs dans Twonky.
Twonky utilise des moteurs opensource pour encoder/décoder vos différents flux (ffmpeg, Mplayer en particulier).
Vous devez donc les installer et faire savoir au serveur leur emplacement.
Le serveur est-il installé sur un mac ou un pc ?
Le mien fonctionne sur PC mais je pense (j'espère) que la configuration doit être similaire sur mac.


----------



## southpark (7 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous ne pouvez pas cocher ces cases car il manque des encodeurs dans Twonky.
> Twonky utilise des moteurs opensource pour encoder/décoder vos différents flux (ffmpeg, Mplayer en particulier).
> ...



Merci pour la réponse 

Le serveur est sur Mac! Ffmpeg existe sur Mac mais sait pas comment faire pour que twonky s'en serve


----------



## lolipale (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J&#8217;ai pu regarder votre problème de transcodage pour TwonkyMedia server .&#8232;
Je l&#8217;ai installé sur mon mac hier soir. 

Voici la procédure 
&#8232;Commençons par installer ffmpeg sur Mac OS X Lion.
Ne soyez pas surpris par le temps d&#8217;installation. C&#8217;est long !&#8232;


Télécharger l&#8217;outil de développement Apple XCode via App store&#8232;
*Attention. *Le fichier d&#8217;installation pèse 2.96 GB !
&#8232;Installez Apple XCode&#8232;
Télécharger MacPort 2.03 ici (http://www.macports.org/install.php)
&#8232;MacPort est un logiciel permettant l&#8217;installation de pacquages opensource&#8232;
Installer le&#8232;
Lancer le terminal&#8232;
Tapez sudo port install ffmpeg +gpl +lame +x264 +xvid&#8232;
Vous installez ainsi ffmpeg, le décodeur mp3 lame et les codecs video X264 et xvid
&#8232;L&#8217;installation démarre et dure un temps certain. C&#8217;est long.
Ne fermez surtout pas la fenêtre du terminal et faites autre chose ;-)&#8232;
Vérifiez que l&#8217;installation de ffmpeg s&#8217;est parfaitement déroulée en tapant au terminal la commande suivante ffmpeg -version

&#8232;&#8232;Vous pouvez désormais obtenir des informations sur une vidéo en utilisant l&#8217;argument -i (input) sur la commande ffmpeg :

&#8232;&#8232;$ ffmpeg -i mymovie.avi&#8232;
Input #0, avi, from 'mymovie.avi':&#8232;
Duration: 00:03:43.6, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1405 kb/s&#8232;
Stream #0.0: Video: msmpeg4, yuv420p, 640x480, 25.00 fps(r)&#8232;
Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s&#8232;&#8232;

L&#8217;exemple suivant permet de transcoder une video au format XVID/MP3 en X264/AAC avec un bitrate de 256K :&#8232;&#8232;

$ ffmpeg -i mymovie.avi -b 256k -vcodec h264 -acodec aac mymovie.mov&#8232;
Le package ffmpeg est installé dans le répertoire suivant :&#8232;/opt/local/bin&#8232;
Voici comment maintenant configurer TwonkyMedia Server sur Mac pour transcoder des vidéos.&#8232;
Télécharger TwonkyMedia Server ici (http://www.twonky.com/support/downloads.aspx)&#8232;
Installez le.&#8232;
Allez dans le dossier Applications&#8232;
Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur l&#8217;application TwonkyMediaServer&#8232;
Choisissez Affichez le contenu du paquet.
&#8232;Aller au dossier MediaServer puis cgi-bin
&#8232;Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur le fichier ffmpeg.location&#8232;
Choisissez Ouvir avec, puis Autre. 
Sélectionner TexEdit. Cliquez Ouvrir.&#8232;
Remplacer c:\ffmpeg par /opt/local/bin. 
Enregistrez le fichier.&#8232;
Lancez Safari&#8232;
Tapez l&#8217;url suivante : http://localhost:9000/config&#8232;
Cliquez Restart server. Le serveur Twonky redémarre.&#8232;
Allez dans la rubrique Transcoding&#8232;
Vous pouvez désormais transcoder vos vidéos en MPEG2, WMV, MPEG4, Flash en cochant les cases qui ne sont plus grisées.&#8232;
Sauvegardez&#8232;
Voici comment maintenant configurer TwonkyMedia Server sur Mac pour transcoder la musique en mp3
&#8232;Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur l&#8217;application TwonkyMediaServer&#8232;
Choisissez Affichez le contenu du paquet.&#8232;
Aller au dossier MediaServer puis cgi-bin&#8232;
Cliquez avec le bouton droit sur le fichier any-mp3.desc&#8232;
Choisissez Ouvir avec, puis Autre. Sélectionner TexEdit. Cliquez Ouvrir.&#8232;
Remplacer le texte présent par celui-ci :

&#8232;&#8232;# transcode audio (mp4, wav, wma to mp3)&#8232;
#(c) 2008 by PacketVideo&#8232;exec: 
ffmpeg $infile $outfile
&#8232;# capabilities&#8232;
from=audio/all&#8232;
to=audio/mpeg&#8232;
asynchronous&#8232;
priority=idle&#8232;

Lancez Safari&#8232;
Tapez l&#8217;url suivante : http://localhost:9000/config
&#8232;Cliquez Restart server. Le serveur Twonky redémarre.&#8232;
Allez dans la rubrique Transcoding&#8232;
Vous pouvez désormais transcoder vos fichiers mp4, wav, wma en mp3 en cochant la case qui n&#8217;est plus grisée.&#8232;
Sauvegardez&#8232;
Je n'ai pas encore effectué de tests car l'heure était tardive 
Et ce tuto a pris un peu de temps ...
Merci de votre feedback


----------



## southpark (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir  ,

Merci beaucoup pour le tuto ! 

J'ai suivi toute la procédure et les cases transcodage reste griser  ça fonctionne pas


----------



## lolipale (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous me donner plus de détails ?
Quel est votre systeme d'exploitation ?
Comment c'est passé l'installation de Xcode, de MacPort, de ffmpeg via le terminal (cette installation a t-elle été très longue) ?
Avez-vous au premier niveau de votre disque un dossier opt ?
Que dit le terminal lorsque vous lancez la commande ffmpeg -version ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## southpark (10 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pouvez-vous me donner plus de détails ?
> Quel est votre systeme d'exploitation ?
> ...



Bonjour ,

Je suis sur MAC OS LION 10.7.1

l'installation à étés longue et après vérification j'obtient ceci (commande terminal ffmpeg -version)

ffmpeg version 0.7.4, Copyright (c) 2000-2011 the FFmpeg developers
  built on Sep  9 2011 21:05:47 with gcc 4.2.1 (Apple Inc. build 5666) (dot 3)
  configuration: --prefix=/opt/local --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-avfilter --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libtheora --enable-libdirac --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --enable-libvpx --enable-libspeex --mandir=/opt/local/share/man --enable-shared --enable-pthreads --disable-indevs --cc=/usr/bin/gcc-4.2 --arch=x86_64 --enable-yasm
  libavutil    50. 43. 0 / 50. 43. 0
  libavcodec   52.122. 0 / 52.122. 0
  libavformat  52.110. 0 / 52.110. 0
  libavdevice  52.  5. 0 / 52.  5. 0
  libavfilter   1. 80. 0 /  1. 80. 0
  libswscale    0. 14. 1 /  0. 14. 1
  libpostproc  51.  2. 0 / 51.  2. 0
ffmpeg 0.7.4
libavutil    50. 43. 0 / 50. 43. 0
libavcodec   52.122. 0 / 52.122. 0
libavformat  52.110. 0 / 52.110. 0
libavdevice  52.  5. 0 / 52.  5. 0
libavfilter   1. 80. 0 /  1. 80. 0
libswscale    0. 14. 1 /  0. 14. 1
libpostproc  51.  2. 0 / 51.  2. 0

j'ai un dossier OPT a cette emplacement C/macintosh HD  comprenant 698.513.059 octets (792 Mo sur disque) pour 45.883 éléments

Et finalement en essayant plusieur fois pour la video ça fonctionne j'ai sait cocher la case Transcodage 

par contre pour le MP3

quand je modifie le texte comme expliquer dans le tuto la case  MP3 reste Griser 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## lolipale (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

L'installation semble ok. J'ai les mêmes librairies que vous
Si cela marche pour le transcodage video, cela doit marcher pour le mp3.
Vérifiez que le nom du fichier any-mp3.desc n'ai pas changé.
Pouvez-vous éditer le fichier any-mp3.desc et coller le contenu dans un post ?


----------



## southpark (10 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'installation semble ok. J'ai les mêmes librairies que vous
> Si cela marche pour le transcodage video, cela doit marcher pour le mp3.
> ...



voici la copie du fichier /Applications/TwonkyMediaServer.app/MediaServer/cgi-bin/any-mp3.desc 

# transcode audio (mp4, wav, wma to mp3)&#8232;
#(c) 2008 by PacketVideoexec:
ffmpeg $infile $outfile
# capabilities
from=audio/all&#8232;to=
audio/mpeg&#8232;asynchronous
priority=idle&#8232;


----------



## lolipale (10 Septembre 2011)

Il me semble que les retours ligne ne sont pas corrects
Vous devez avoir cela :

&#8232;&#8232;# transcode audio (mp4, wav, wma to mp3)&#8232;
#(c) 2008 by PacketVideo&#8232;exec: 
ffmpeg $infile $outfile
&#8232;# capabilities&#8232;
from=audio/all&#8232;
to=audio/mpeg&#8232;
asynchronous&#8232;
priority=idle&#8232;


----------



## southpark (12 Septembre 2011)

lolipale a dit:


> Il me semble que les retours ligne ne sont pas corrects
> Vous devez avoir cela :
> 
> &#8232;&#8232;# transcode audio (mp4, wav, wma to mp3)&#8232;
> ...



et désinstaler le serveur et l'ai réinstaler , et j'ai changer les lignes  pour  le mp3 et ça fonctionne toujours pas c'est bizare


----------



## lolipale (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'avoue ne pas comprendre. Chez moi, cela marche parfaitement (voir les pièces-jointes)


----------



## southpark (14 Septembre 2011)

voila j'ai réussi à faire tout fonctionner 

j'ai fait une manière radicale   , j'ai fait un formatage de disque puis réinstallation  de Snow léopart suivi de lion directement du MAC app store , et j'ai suivi le tuto en verroullant après  les deux fichiers rééditer et tout fonctionne

Merci à vous pour le tuto et espère qu'il aidera d'autre personne


----------

